# i did it again



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i wasn't detered by lifting the 2 60 cats out of the frozen mud went and bought another big toy. need my lumberjack equipment for this one not the jacks.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That one appears to be a little easier to remove than the CATs were. That is unless the tree has grown around the track. Might have to winch a stump on to your trailer along with it.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks to be in good shape better get it out before the ground freezes again How are the Cats coming along:question:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the one is turning over, i've rebuilt the magneto both oil sumps were cracked so i have to pick the best one and weld it then rebuild carburator replace some clutch bands and we're ready to see if it runs. then i need to replace 1 brake and put on a set of original steering clutch handles and go for a drive and hope the steering clutches work


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Bear, what model is this one? It reminds me of an old cat thatmy uncles used to have. I think the model was an R2. It ran on gas or keroesene.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

this one is a 1938 rd7 quite a bit larger than a 2. i have a d2 the r2 was the gas model


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Your right on it being gas and the size diff. I remember it being a noisy sob.. It worked hard for many a year. Had a cable winch sys. for the blade.. Wish I had a picture of that old cat.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

you aways find the kitty no matter how tough its hiding. Lookd good bear. We used to have an old D-8 Cat , 2u, boy would that thing push the snow. It had tha gas pony motore on it also. Dropped a valve in it and we rebuilt it but it was way to tight. We put it on and never could get it to turn over.
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear tht rd 7 looks good need get a pullpan 2 put behind it or get ya blade i know where theres n old d8 wth pan settin its pony strt n cable blade tht runs from bak unit up over top 2 pull blade up n dwn had bad under carriage on it :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

delaware might be a little far to go for that ba. but if i find you a allis grader you could load up the d8 and bring it for me.LOLL


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ok bear ill drive it n meet u half way lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sounds like a plan when are you starting your trip


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

bear tht be trip for guinness book allis on a cat goin west lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its home undercarriage and tracks look good. clutches and brakes even work on it


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
Looks like a great find      
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How'd you get it on the trailer? I'm sure it took more than a couple of guys pushing


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks to be in great shape. Hows the motor is it stuck :question: and what do you need to do to get it running:question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks to be in really good condition Bear! :thumbsup: A good pressure washing and coat of paint and it would look like it has been in clean storage.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

NIce find Bear!! Tracks 'n'stuff even look good, that would be rare!!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Again and Again*

Dang Bear how do you get all those kitchen passes to bring all them toys home. Do you tell your wife or hide them in the back forty when she not looking


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

trucks got a winch on it made loading real easy. both engines move haven't tried a full turn yet have to check valves first make sure their not stuck. wife came running out to look at it she just as crazy for tractors as i am. we just disagree on color once in a while i drag a mh home for her and she's happy


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

tht rd7 looks good bear now all u need is dozer or scraper go with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Buddy of mine has nice, little, none running Cat TEN at his salvage yard. If I had the extra $$ and a place to put it, I would grab it in a heart beat.


----------

